# Mountain lion killed !



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I did not get all the details be it was in northwest web county , from a good source cat weight 180 lbs. will post more when I get the rest of the story .
View attachment 1805529


All is well in Texas


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

180 would be a huge cat.

Do you know who the hunter was?


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to the hunter. From the shot hole I'd bet that cat ran a while.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats to the lucky hunter and rancher


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Kitty Cat!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Well, sometimes you are the bug and sometimes you are the windshield! Congrats to the lucky hunter.



artys only said:


> I did not get all the details be it was in northwest web county , from a good source cat weight 180 lbs. will post more when I get the rest of the story .
> View attachment 1805529
> 
> 
> All is well in Texas


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Here is the story 
My Friend Jim was hunting his brothers low-fenced 5,000 acre ranch in Webb county this last weekend. His brother leases the whole pasture for himself but lets guests shoot an occasional cull deer. Jim was in the stand with the biologist that lives on the property.

They were glassing senderos, the biologist was on the right looking down a sendero, Jim was on the left looking straight ahead and to the left. These senderos are cut like spokes on a wheel. They were watching some deer when all of a sudden they bolted. The biologist say's, "Mountain lion", and he swung around to see him slip in the brush. Then out the next sendero. That's when the hammer came down

Light was fading fast and they didn't have a spotlight, biologist ran back to the truck and got one. They found him piled up in the brush. He said it was pretty spooky walking in after a wounded cat in the brush. Once in a lifetime deal, for sure. He's getting a full body mount. The cat weighed 130lbs. They cut it's stomach open and it was empty. This cat was known to frequent the neighboring ranch...

My error on the weight 130 seams more correct !

All is well in Texas


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the story.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

We have seen one on our place Mason county, congrats to the hunter.

John


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Fine story there Steve.....one badass looking cat. Seeing that had to get your heart rate up.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Incredible. Always hear that they are out there by our place in Bandera County but have never seen one. Game Warden says hes seen more there than any place else, but most of the locals weve asked have rarely seen one if at all. Beautiful creature, what a hunt.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Those cats will spot the hunters far more often than the hunters will spot the cats! Incredible animals in my book. . .one of the few animals I'd have to think about shooting as I have a lot of respect for their elusive lifestyles.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

congrats to the hunter, a once in a lifetime deal for sure


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

no big surprise...
back about 85ish were were trucking steers outta that area...
the Old Mines road was un-paved for the most part , but went all the way to El Indio...
blah,blah, what's his name was in a helo watching the round-up and took a lion that stretched across a pick-up tail-gate ex-cluding the tail...head was almost hanging off the other side, too.
you SoTx hunters ARE being watched when yall walk to the blind.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

We have seen them a bunch over the year around our place in beeville,tx some times two three time a year but they alway know we r there and are headed out. a friend got one on a game cam 2 years ago eating a turkey cool for sure.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

How many deer do you think that sucker eats a month?


----------



## El Tirador (Nov 1, 2014)

That's a heck of a cat.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Dream of mine to harvest a long tailed on our property.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

outtotrout09 said:


> Dream of mine to harvest a long tailed on our property.


good luck...Ive been cavorting around all of Texas in big trucks, locomotives and pickups day and night for nearly 50yrs and haven't seen a live one.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats rare trophy,


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

I had one walk out in front of me in Webb county back in the mid-70s. Might as well have been a bull elephant. I just couldn't see shooting it. Yes, they eat about a deer a week, but TX has a stable population of about four million whitetails. There aren't enough cats in this state to make a dent. We are far better off killing coyotes, in my estimation; they kill a whole lot more deer as fawns than any big cat will...


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrats on a very rare trophy!

Just ignore all the opinions that will get vomited into this thread about not killing etc..... Gonna be an awesome mount


----------



## Rit (Apr 11, 2013)

*Vomiting Really..*

I'm pretty sure other things do more damage on deer like coyotes, cars and of course that "nasty poacher".. Anyway those mountain lions are sure majestic...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Heck of a trophy!!

Congrats to the hunter!!!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

That is awesome for sure, congrats! That will make a killer mount! I'm kinda in the bunch that would have a hard time shooting it but hell I have a hard time shooting does anymore Lol, I don't think I've shot a doe in 15 years, Gracie shoots all them, much less a fox, bobcat etc. I got ripped last year by her for letting coyotes walk twice Lol....she shot one as soon as she saw it Lol! I'm getting to where I would much rather fish than hunt. I bet the whole experience was a rush though! Especially tracking it after the shot! Man the front and back legs on that cat look like a body builders, wow!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice! I'd shoot it.


----------



## LoneStarRusticFurniture (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice cat and pic!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

That is an animal that can eat you. Dam right I would shoot it. 
But I agree the yotes and bobcats probably do more damage to the deer herd than the mountain lions.


----------



## STXbowhunt (May 28, 2011)

Sweet! Dream of mine for sure.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*Cougar vs. South Texas Trophy Buck*

I'd take the cat. Far more elusive and rare. It is the ultimate Texas trophy.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*I have thought about it !*

Since posting this , what would I do if one walked out while hunting ? Now I would like to think that I would pull the trigger . You know I have done all kinds of hunting but from the videos I have seen from South Africa when hunters shoot the big cats lion and leopards , the are great animals . It just doesn't do anything for me . Not to say the guys that hunt them are wrong for hunting , just not my thing .i have been on 2'cat hunts out in Idaho both with dogs and just hunting a fresh elk cow kill . Both hunts ended up with cats in the truck . And the huntswhere exciting no doubt , I have shot many coyotes , fox , and 3 bob cats . Lions are just really cool animals . We had one two years ago on our lease and we did lose a few yearlings the 3 weeks he was on the ranch . I would really just like to see one again .'make me think of how things used to be that humans are not the top on the food chain . Chive on ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## jomo888 (Aug 4, 2005)

Doubless said:


> I had one walk out in front of me in Webb county back in the mid-70s. Might as well have been a bull elephant. I just couldn't see shooting it. Yes, they eat about a deer a week, but TX has a stable population of about four million whitetails. There aren't enough cats in this state to make a dent. We are far better off killing coyotes, in my estimation; they kill a whole lot more deer as fawns than any big cat will...


agree


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

That's a big ol kitty right there. Pretty sure I'd shoot it so as to keep my shorts in tact.


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*Catching Hell*

Remember this pic I caught more hell about killing a darn cat. It sure ate good and is gonna make a good mount congrats on your cat buddy. Some people can't handle the fact that you took a once in a lifetime trophy.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

You ate the cat??


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Mountain lion eats good


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

saltaholic said:


> You ate the cat??


I eat cat!!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Awesome trophy for sure, and I would rather get one in this manner than shooting one out if a tree!

Sidenote, I was bow hunting one year when I got a really weird vibe of being watched, turns out to have been a bobcat about ten yards away just giving me the death stare. Pretty much freaked me out at the time knowing That he was that close without me being aware of him at all
Course he doesn't freak me out now that he watches me from atop the gun safe now!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

dbarham said:


> I eat cat!!


the old mountain men during the beaver trapping days said mt. lion was the best eating...
?


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

dbarham said:


> I eat cat!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

kweber said:


> the old mountain men during the beaver trapping days said mt. lion was the best eating...
> ?


None better


----------



## bobbrown0311 (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice cat, and not a single bleeding heart lib to attack your character haha. I'd woulda pulled the trigger in a heart beat...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I wouldn't shoot it unless I was gonna mount it.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Find the Cat!


Wait .......


He undoubtedly did!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I would really like to see one on my place. I wouldn't shoot it for sport but that's just me.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Depending on the size of your place, no, you wouldn't. We have a 500 acre place that one showed up on for about 3 weeks 5 years ago, we went from seeing 10-15 deer per sit to ZERO for the last three weeks of the season. They made themselves scarce while putty tat was in the neighborhood.



tec said:


> I would really like to see one on my place. I wouldn't shoot it for sport but that's just me.


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm telling Obama!


----------

